# CUSCO 36hrs



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> ja ja ja es un buen trecho Chris desde donde tomaste la foto hasta los sensores XD!!! y lo hiciste para cada una de las 3 tomas del HDR? ... ja ja hubiera pagado por verte corriendo je je saludos


No nada que ver... solo una. La cámara tiene la opción de hacer los 3 disparos con diferentes velocidades de obturación... vale aclarar que Cusco fué la ciudad donde se estreno con su primer viaje mi 7D ... y vaya que definitivamente fué de utilidad llevarla sobre todo con la lluvia y la granizada.

P.D: En la página anterior puse una nueva actualización.... ya saben... :lol:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> ​




Inca, colonial y contemporaneo.​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


>


aquí las quoteo


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

:drool::drool:CUSCO ^^


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Siempre es un placer ver tus thread Christian, excelentes fotos de Cusco, una ciudad màgica :cheers:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Mas que excelente la tercera foto Chris!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias a todos, hoy en la tarde espero poder subir unas cuantas fotos... aún el thread tiene para rato. kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Espectacular Chris que buen thread!!!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> Espectacular Chris que buen thread!!!


+100


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

CUSCO CITY LO MAXIMO ^^ TANTO KE VER I CONOCER ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias :bowtie:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Las fotos estàn precisas


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos, felicitaciones .... como siempre magnífica la ciudad del Cusco


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

:master::master::master:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


>


exelentes fotos Chris esta última la de estas mamachas ... sentadas en el piso corresponde a mamachas de Puno lo sé por el tipo de sombrero que utilizan característico... Muy parecido al de las mamachas de La Paz Bolivia aunque más pequeño por cierto... (este último)

Por cierto el de las mestizas cusqueñas es blanco enorme y de un material que parece yeso... Las monteras son más típicos de las etnias quechuas de diferentes pueblos... de la región...


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...¿esa no es la cámara que cuesta S/.5000?

...pero por las fotos, vale su precio kay:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Cualquier comentario que haga no podría expresar la realidad, son fotos expectaculares.


Saludos Chris.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

ESTE THREAD I EL DE AREKIPA HEXO POR FORANEOS ESTAN DE LO MEJOR ^^ BRAVAZAS LAS PICS DE CUSCO EL SUR SE LUCE EN TODAS LAS PICS ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

fotazoooo la primera.... 

a q ese chiquillo domina mas de 3 idiomas.. jaja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Espectaculares Christian!!!

:eek2::eek2::eek2::drool::drool::drool::master::master::master:


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenisimas fotos!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW ^^ CUSCO CITY LO MAXIMO ^^


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

muy chevere la foto de arriba.. esta como pa una revista geomundo o similar..


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

A mi me gusta la del chibolito...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos!!! ...xD!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Me gusto mucho esta tanda.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey muchas gracias por visitar una vez más el tema, la siguiente tanda trataré que sea más Cusco imperial...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

no hay más fotos??


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hermoso!!!

La primera y tercera fotos son simplemente Mágicas...

Cusco es único


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

La última foto de la última tanda es preciosa.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Imanol said:


> La última foto de la última tanda es preciosa.


+1 kay:










:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:

:cheers:​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Hace no mucho, nadie cuidaba esa cueva. Era un lugar muy concurrido por adolescentes lujuriosos, pastrulitos y brujos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh my!!! ...xD! :crazy:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Queda en Quenqo, me gustó bastante la caminata que di desde Sacsayhuaman hasta este lugar..... por lo que vi es como una gran "parque" ya que bastante familias vienen a pasar el fin de semana por estos lares. Saludos y gracias una vez más por visitar el tema... esta semana estoy full trabajo pero para fiestas subiré más fotos.


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

LA ULTIMA foto esta espectacular ,gracias por los tomas cris, CUZCO lo maximo :cheers:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazas las pics CUSCO es fascinante ^^


----------



## Tantan_21 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermosas fotos de Cusco!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


>


Merecen verse un poquito mas...


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris_Alor, me permites poner esta foto que esta espectacular en el hilo de piletas de Cusco?
Saludos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Claro loquito, ponla en tu thread. :hi:

Gracias por visitar el tema, esta semana volveré a subir una tanda más. Felices fiestas kay:


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

sinceramente como me lamento haber perdido el tiempo en cusco (era un adolescente) ... pero ya me sacare el clavo... proxima parada la Ciudad Imperial...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Impresionante thread Chris, las fotos están alucinantes y la toma de detalles increible.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Que buenas fotos Christian kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> hermoso!!!
> 
> La primera y tercera fotos son simplemente Mágicas...
> 
> Cusco es único


Gracias kokito... parece que este verano daré más vuelta por Cusco... :banana:



Imanol said:


> La última foto de la última tanda es preciosa.


Gracias Manuel por la visita, hey falta un thread tuyo hace tiempo ahh!!!. 



Inkandrew9 said:


> +1 kay:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


También me emocioné cuando vi los resultados de la foto...  

Saludos Andres.



MONINCC said:


> ^^ Hace no mucho, nadie cuidaba esa cueva. Era un lugar muy concurrido por adolescentes lujuriosos, pastrulitos y brujos.


Ese día hubo bastante jovenes cusqueños en Quenqo, me gusto ver que tienen interés por conocer el gran legado incaico de Cusco.



hugo31 said:


> LA ULTIMA foto esta espectacular ,gracias por los tomas cris, CUZCO lo maximo :cheers:


 


Victor23peru said:


> bravazas las pics CUSCO es fascinante ^^


Claro Hugo y Victor... como Cusco no hay... :cheers:



Tantan_21 said:


> Hermosas fotos de Cusco!


Gracias Tantan por el apoyo... 



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Merecen verse un poquito mas...


Sip... personalmente no me gusta quotear mis fotos... xD Gracias Kuntur por la ayuda. :hi:



*asterix* said:


> sinceramente como me lamento haber perdido el tiempo en cusco (era un adolescente) ... pero ya me sacare el clavo... proxima parada la Ciudad Imperial...


Igual yo... en el viaje de promo (cole) más pasé tiempo tomando :cripes: que concociendo y aprendiendo un poco de nuestro patrimonio; pero que bueno que ya tome conciencia... 



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Impresionante thread Chris, las fotos están alucinantes y la toma de detalles increible.


Gracias Vane!!! Ya quiero viajar a Ecuador y conocer Quito... quien sabe y me doy una escapada por Guayaquil pa una reuna entre los dos. Saludos :hug:



mkografo said:


> Que buenas fotos Christian kay:


Gracias loquito... :cheers:

Bueno ya estamos 2011 y tengo que poner una nueva actualización...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

buenazas... la primera me dejo... :drool:

este uno de los mejores hilos de cusco sin duda


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya era hora!!! ...xD!

Como siempre, muy buenas fotos, sobretodo la 1ra :cheers:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WOWOWOWO estAS SON PICS ^^ lo MAXIMO CUSCO ^^


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Gran nivel de fotos Chriss,,
La magia del cusco atrapa a cualquiera


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q buenisimas fotos
la primera esta en todas!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Geniales fotos christian.. de lo mejor!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

100%imperial said:


> buenazas... la primera me dejo... :drool:
> 
> este uno de los mejores hilos de cusco sin duda


Hey gracias Imperial, puede que cuando termine el hilo lo pasemos al subforo de temas de Cusco-Ica-Puno-Tacna. Claro si ustedes están deacuerdo. :hi:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Ya era hora!!! ...xD!
> 
> Como siempre, muy buenas fotos, sobretodo la 1ra :cheers:


Gracias loquito, bueno si demoré en subir fotos es porque estaba recuperándome de las fiestas de fin de año. :cheers:



Victor23peru said:


> WOWOWOWO estAS SON PICS ^^ lo MAXIMO CUSCO ^^


Así es, Cusco es lo máximo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Gran nivel de fotos Chriss,,
> La magia del cusco atrapa a cualquiera


Gracias Pol, ya estoy viendo el momento de hacerle un thread a AQP como este... capáz un miscelaneo de Cusco y AQP juntos. :banana:



brian_cusco13 said:


> q buenisimas fotos
> la primera esta en todas!


jejeje gracias Brian, la Compañia se luce desde cualquier ángulo.



tacall said:


> Geniales fotos christian.. de lo mejor!


Gracias Tavo... oye respóndeme en el msn... xD

Gracias a todos por visitar el thread (con o sin comentarios xD).... :nocrook:

Ayuden pues a pasar de página sino no subo actualizaciones hasta mañana.... :gaah:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Siempre entro, pero a veces me olvido de comentar...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok Monincc... okay:

Bueno ya se acerca el fin del thread...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:applause:

Como siempre, me gusta tu tacto


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, lo haré

Muy buenas fotos.. la última esta para banner.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

la foto en b&n de la página anterior y estas de esta página son hermosas... muchas gracias christian por regalarnos tan hermosas fotos...

El HDR es simplemente espectacular y mucho más aún el de tu factura felisitaciones y pues que se repita la visita pronto amigo saludos un abrazo y cuidese!!!!


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué hermosas están todas las fotos, estas dos últimas me gustan bastante están como para una postal, lo que demuestra que la ciudad del Cusco posee un encanto que cautiva y atrapa al visitante, saludosss :wave:


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Cierto... estan para una postal



Chris_ALOR said:


> Hey gracias Imperial, puede que cuando termine el hilo lo pasemos al subforo de temas de Cusco-Ica-Puno-Tacna. Claro si ustedes están deacuerdo. :hi:


de hecho... no se puede dejar perder este hilo


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

que bravaza esas fotos del qoricancha


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

La mejor foto que vi del Qorikancha y Santo Domingo... excelente Chris!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

uno de los mejores theads de cusco


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

LO MAXIMO ALOR ke tales pics ^^ BRAVAZAS CUSCO KOMO SIEMPRE FASHION COSMOPOLITA i lo maximo en turismo y relax ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias por la visita a todos... ya pronto entro de vacas y la daré más tiempo al thread.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

edit


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ohhh me olvidé de este thread :cripes:... aún tengo unas fotos más por colocar y en especial una panorámica de la plaza de armas. Prometido antes de elecciones una actualización.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hno:hno:hno:


queeeeeeeeeee tenias mas fotos Chris?? XD!!!

pucha como eres asi?? ja ja no seas malo comparte pues

este thread estaba espectacular esperamos las fotos ...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Maravilloooossoooo thread...espectaculares las fotos. La de la cueva me cautivó, no sé por qué, aunque en realidad cada foto es una joya. ¡Buenísimo, Chris, gracias por compartir! :cheers:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

:applause::applause::applause:

Gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que buenas que están las fotos chris te pasaste...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> hno:hno:hno:
> 
> queeeeeeeeeee tenias mas fotos Chris?? XD!!!
> 
> ...


 .... sipo, todavía tengo más fotos por mostrar del Cusco mágico. Perdón por descuidar del thread... 



Canelita said:


> Maravilloooossoooo thread...espectaculares las fotos. La de la cueva me cautivó, no sé por qué, aunque en realidad cada foto es una joya. ¡Buenísimo, Chris, gracias por compartir! :cheers:


Gracias Canelita... La cueva es una sala de sacrificios (creo) en Quenko.



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> :applause::applause::applause:
> 
> Gracias por mostrarlas.


De nada loquito. kay:



koko cusco said:


> que buenas que están las fotos chris te pasaste...


Gracias Jorge... seguiré actualizando el thread durante estos días.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Next!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Chris_ALOR said:


>


Asì me gusta ... veo que podrìa volver a confiar en tu palabra ... aunque sea en las actualizaciones de los threads...xD!

Muy buenas fotos, me gustan, aunque me parece que la 1ra està medio movida? ... Saludos ;D


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Solo en la parte del palacio de justicia parece tener ese efecto "movido"... supongo que se da por las diferentes direcciones de los proyectores de luz. 

Gracias loquito por el quoteo y el saludo.. :hi:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

muchas gracias chris todo un honor tener fotos tuyas del cusco en este thread... Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Yap, es hora de la panorámica de la plaza de armas.... espero que sea de su agrado.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:master: Grande y bello Cusco :master:​
P.d: La foto tiene el formato de banner, si desean se puede proponer para que salga en la página de SCC y lo imporante es tener una fecha. Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

He quedado embelesado ...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

muchisimas gracias... (la foto esta buenisima) Y por supuesto que nos encantaría que sea Banner para SSC... haber si coordinamos como hacer.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> He quedado embelesado ...


Ya, te traigo cucharita :drool:

...... 

Saludos Andrew :hi:



koko cusco said:


> muchisimas gracias... (la foto esta buenisima) Y por supuesto que nos encantaría que sea Banner para SSC... haber si coordinamos como hacer.


Ok Koko, tonces solo queda en ustedes amigos pa que fecha lanzar el banner. kay:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOW EL CUSCO ES LO MAXIMO ^^


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué tal fotaso del Cusco que nos muestra el amigo Chris_alor, yo también opino que debería ser banner para SSC, muy buena en realidad, saludoss :wave:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Victor23peru said:


> WOWOWOWOWOW EL CUSCO ES LO MAXIMO ^^


:yes::yes:



Antarqui said:


> Qué tal fotaso del Cusco que nos muestra el amigo Chris_alor, yo también opino que debería ser banner para SSC, muy buena en realidad, saludoss :wave:


Gracias Antarqui, chicos entonces propongan la fecha pa pedirle a la administración... :hi:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oye, date una vuelta por mi thread pues:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79301664#post79301664

:angel:


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW!!! :eek2: genial, la panoramica de la plaza... gracias por compartirla... yo tb pienso q seria un excelente banner


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy buena la panorámica... banner, banner...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

realmente gran talento el de chris!
Cusco una belleza! banner fijo!


----------



## antonioaqp (Nov 9, 2010)

Cuzco de por si es hermosa, pero en la foto se luce aun más, mis más sinceras felicitaciones Chris!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos, pero aún no me dicen una fecha para proponerlo como banner a la administración, el mes de Junio tiene alguna fecha importante para Cusco??? Avísenme pronto, gracias.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ pues el 24 de junio, dia central de las festividades, cuando se celebra el inti raymi


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya está el banner, grande Cusco!!!! Felicitaciones a los amigos cusqueños. :banana:



100%imperial said:


> pues el 24 de junio, dia central de las festividades, cuando se celebra el inti raymi


Bueno se pidió para el 24 de junio pero resultó imposible mostrarlo tal fecha ya que tiene que hacerse el pedido con un buen tiempo de anticipación. De todas manera gracias 100% imperial. :hi:


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

= fue el ultimo dia de nuestro mes jubilar, como para despedirlo como se debe 

---

quedo genial chris... kay:


----------

